# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 24)



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2020)

*What part of woodworking challenges you the most? And how have you adapted to it?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
What is the appropriate color for a lighter?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 14, 2020)

I would say for me its finishing. I have always struggled with getting that flawless finish. My best finishes have taken so much time and a lot of effort rubbing and polishing an oil finish. For me a good oil finish can take longer than it takes to build the project. I have been using water based poly more and more and I'm getting good results in far less time. I really want to get a good hvlp sprayer like a Fuji and try that with waterborne poly. Some projects just have to be an oil finish, some can be waterbased poly, and I'm finding I like a friction finish/polish on the lathe more and more because its quick and builds fast and gives great results.
So I guess that I have adapted by trying different finishes and learning how to use them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 14, 2020)

I've been trying to do new things and get out of my comfort zone. The Monthly Challenge has been a great way to force me to do that. I'm not doing really well at new things but I'm improving as I go....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 14, 2020)

Finding time to spend in shop with life's competing priorities. Equipment adjustments, failures, etc. Having the right accessories for various projects. Lack of experience in using all equipment and accessories. Extreme temperatures in peak of Summer and Winter in my garage shop. Physical space limitations. Overall cost of hobby. In spite of all of the above, I truly enjoy creating things from wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 14, 2020)

Getting the shape I want, have in mind. Granted, I like the shapes I get, but like my most recent bowl, I wanted something more open but the wood had other ideas. How have I adapted to it? I just let the wood tell me what shape it's gonna be.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Jun 14, 2020)

For me— a couple of things—
Hollowing forms (not bowls) gets my “goat” pretty easily .... it’s a patience thing.
Then there’s finishing. I tend to be pretty finicky about that— having in my mind what I want to see. Frustrating because I don’t want to be the “king” of Amish marks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

